# Mosquito Drowning Saturday



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Three duck hunters fell into the water at Mosquito when their boat swamped and capsized Saturday and one drowned. Please remember that the water temperature is dangerously cold this time of year and the only sure way to survive until rescue comes is by wearing a lifejacket.

Think about it - if you won't wear it for yourself, wear it for your loved ones.

Fish Safe,

RangerJulie


http://www.wytv.com/mostpopular/sto...er-Boat-Overturns/yD8SYmZvakaELW37-k73Iw.cspx


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

That was a SHAME!! That was the farthest,,thought of those 3 SPORTSMEN,,was for the TRAGIC end of their outing,,to end up that way...... I wish the TWO Men,,that are still alive,,Forgivness ,,And the family,,of the Victim,, Peace,,,,,G.B.them all.... THANK YOU RANGER JULIE!!! For the reminder,,,YOU are RIGHT!! P.F.Ds. !! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

Surface temp was 42 on Thursday. With the cold air and wind you don't have long.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Any say to where or how far out they where. can not see why no swim to shore as never seen duck hunters in middle lake shooting ducks. but then I am no duck hunter. could never kill animals thus was never a hunter. I like animals and if not would never married my ex wife LOL
Now to drowning in skeeter. I had a friend name Eddie Hudson and he claims his 3 year old brother was first to drown in skeeter back in 1943 or 1944 the first year open. and I have yet find any record of it. closes I came there was a female that was to be first to do so. Like see a write up on the hudson kid. as I know for sure one did drown there. you see they had lot logs from trees cut down to make way for lake. and Edie and his bothers took 3 logs and tied them together and back then a clothhes line was cotten that rot in water in a short time. and the 3 kids raft parted and the 2 olders hung on to logs thus did not drown. the 3 year old sank non where swimmers and water was just 4 feet deep. maybe you can use some your idle time to see what heck on this.
To another thing LOL I think I am last liveing to have seen the where road goes in at cemitary the sunken bridge as water covered it. swear it was still there after it was under water and was planning to go see it now I got under water camera. and was told it was blown up with dynamight soon after it was under water. now got my if and ands to if so. see lot say they see it in fall when waters clear and low. what do you know on that mmmm there was 2 bridges best I knew there a red rusty one and another that one them just maybe still there and the taller one was to high and was the one blown up. just my hunch


----------



## No Slack (Aug 2, 2006)

Streamer,
What year were you born ?
You seem to come up with stories that I know for certain the dates, places,& facts are wrong.
Just curious.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I think steamer likes to tell stories


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah Steamer seems to have some tall ones. They are entertaining when I can decifer them... Probably be a good guy to sit around a camp fire with.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

The bridge is still there. Saw it clearly in '08 when Gomez got his depthfinder.

Not sure about the rest of Steamer's stories but he sure sounds like he was born a Son of a Pirate!

Ding


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

As long as he is about 80 or better, this story is plausible.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I don,t think erie,s tales are stories, I,ve met him yep he is a old fart , who I,m sure has some great stories for a campfire. I,ll belive him. I too know where the bridge is. as for his typing give us all a break. don,t think theres meny harvard guys on here.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Man I don't know where to start. LOL Well here goes. To bridge still there weee my father and I see it before it got covered. he never said it was blown up. There was suppose be 2 where the cenmitary road goes in water. complete and out other side. I had a guy PM back a bit say in fall when water was low could hit it with his rod and man was it rusted. still like some one with a boat go out and with my 2 underwater cameras see what heck looks like today.
To Bountyhunter you met me gees I can not recall that. maybe I got a bad memorie LOL 
To camp fire tall tails. I clam up when around most people. Studder to. now to my age I tell you how do a math to find that out.
A women is as old as she looks. A man is not old till he stops looking LOL Im still looking arf arf
To a son of a pirate more like a son of Christphere Columbus my favorite in school history person. how I love been on ship with him. like know what ever happen to the 3 ships after he died. heard the queen got them back and now are to be in a muesium. in England best I know on that. LOL Maybe next to my friend Noahs arc. LOL
To my crap being true I have yet lie why I want do that. you got my mom mixed here as man she was top at that. I never wanted be like that. no way. back to mmm I seen the water tower being made at skeeter and all that it look like they made a tall cylo. see it fill and fill. was some the first to fish it when open in thought 1944. with a 10 foot bamboo pole. we drove there in my old mans 1938 DeSoto. last the Hudson drowning being first one to do so any one go any info. jullies not going reply on it as she hates me and never reply to me on any thing I ask her so not going get any where there. Well better quit. stay tuned to hear about all my misspelling reports I get. I only completed 6 grade and thats that.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I got through the whole post, but the brain cramp in the middle was "painfull".
Good story though, Eriesteamer.

My prayers and thoughts go out to all of the sportsmen and their families.

I must say, I'd prefer to go out that way than rotting in a bed in some hospice somewhere....... God bless you all!!--Tim


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Steamer, your typos were never a complaint or intended to be an observation of haste... I appreciate your posts and find them very entertaining, and informative. In fact I would have to say that aside from the hanky panky, I prefer the company of a wise old man... Tall tails or not there is always something to learn. As far as education goes, some of the most intelligent people I know are "uneducated" But wtshtf I would rather be with them than a Harvard grad for sure!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

rangerjulie said:


> Three duck hunters fell into the water at Mosquito when their boat swamped and capsized Saturday and one drowned. Please remember that the water temperature is dangerously cold this time of year and the only sure way to survive until rescue comes is by wearing a lifejacket.
> 
> Think about it - if you won't wear it for yourself, wear it for your your loved ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm sure the unfortunate duck hunters were either going out or heading back in from their duck blind. 
Steamer, that youngster that drown way back when, at 3 yrs old had to be in diapers yet? a little young to be out playing with big boys making log rafts, it sure was a different world 70yrs ago.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

3 still in diepers wow to rest he was not the noah in the raft making game. a tag along at best. there was about 7 in the family and who was captain beats me to there age. the eldist was say aound 10 years old or close give 2 years for 7 makes 14 age eldest maybe was. that might been involved.. I like get a report on this story myself as I tried get one and only one was a female in 1944 to be first. his older then me broke into a cry just telling me thus I try change subject. her husbin was dieing in next room and she had do what ever so I left. never to return.


----------

